# Local cycling club



## bedlam1 (17 May 2015)

Does anyone know which cycle club wears bright yellow tops, please?


----------



## mjr (17 May 2015)

You'll probably need to say where you saw them. I think quite a few East Anglian clubs have yellow on them prominently.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 May 2015)

Hi and  @bedlam1

Mid Shropshire Wheelers is my guess. Without anything to say where you are in the world it's about as accurate as I can manage.


----------



## bedlam1 (18 May 2015)

Sorry Fenstanton Cambs.


----------



## mjr (18 May 2015)

Team Cambridge wear yellow with red details https://www.facebook.com/groups/175041571519

as do Ely and District CC http://www.elycyclingclub.com/


----------



## busman (19 May 2015)

The leader of the 'Tour De France' wears yellow to lol.


----------

